# Whomever made me a 'True and Honest' fan,



## The Un-Clit (Dec 21, 2019)

Thank you.

Best Christmas present I could have been given this year.   I unironically and sexually love every one of you autistic freaks.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Dec 21, 2019)

Hey, I wanna be a True and Honest Fan for free


----------



## BlancoMailo (Dec 21, 2019)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Hey, I wanna be a True and Honest Fan for free



You know the _T&H Fan_'s code:


> Cash, Grass or Ass


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 21, 2019)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Hey, I wanna be a True and Honest Fan for free



I did and continue to donate cash through my phone's Brave browser, so Im not a TOTAL leech here.  mind you I don't use phone Internet a whole ton and not even sure if my Unclit name is attached to my donations, but my concience is clear.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Dec 21, 2019)

Brave hates me. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Archon (Dec 21, 2019)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Hey, I wanna be a True and Honest Fan for free


Null gives it out for blowies.


----------



## Foxxo (Dec 21, 2019)

BlancoMailo said:


> You know the _T&H Fan_'s code:


They all must start with the same letter, so that they echo the saying of the true Castilian Conquistadors:


> Cash, Cunt, or Cannabis


----------



## Bomb Dodongos (Dec 22, 2019)

What does it take to become a True and Honest Fan?  I already am one by the way.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 22, 2019)

Bomb Dodongos said:


> What does it take to become a True and Honest Fan?  I already am one by the way.


You aren't tho.
Either you PM Noll a $25 visa gift card or use www.privacy.com to create one, or somebody likes you enough to buy you one once you prove yourself to be cool or at least not a total faggot.


----------



## Bomb Dodongos (Dec 22, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> You aren't tho.
> Either you PM Noll a $25 visa gift card or use www.privacy.com to create one, or somebody likes you enough to buy you one once you prove yourself to be cool or at least not a total faggot.


Does that allow you to use Dumb, DRINK!, Semper Fidelis, and Lunacy reactions?


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jan 4, 2020)

Bomb Dodongos said:


> Does that allow you to use Dumb, DRINK!, Semper Fidelis, and Lunacy reactions?



It does. Although anyone can use Dumb, it's the prime negrate. It also allows Deviant, which is what you might have ment to say.

Also I wish to take this time to state that @NOT Sword Fighter Super is a wonderful human being and I would have sex with them.


----------

